# Incredible Homemade Costumes



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As the title of the article suggests, these are some pretty impressive homemade costumes:

http://www.incrediblethings.com/lists/incredible-homemade-halloween-costumes/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMGGggggggg! If I had a Segway, I would SO DO that Zoltar costume! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are pretty awesome


----------

